

Netsparker - A False-Positive-Free Web Application Security Scanner - robert681
https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/netsparker/
Netsparker web application security scanner automatically exploits detected vulnerabilities to ensure no false positives are reported.
======
andybak
I'm flagging this. The submitter looks suspicious and so does the first
commenter.

------
sebcat
How can you have blind-/boolean based SQL injection without any false
positives? I would at least expect some level of false positives for these
methods as they generally imply causation from correlation.

~~~
616c
How can you have any kind of system without false positives? Even medical
tests have false positives, and there is a lot more review than this stuff.

But, copy writing is art and science. Keep the fluff away from HN skeptics,
and you should be fine. :-)

~~~
jamesaguilar
Well, if you don't have any positives . . .

------
billadoid
I already using Νetsparker fοr 3 years, they're best solutiοn

------
necmi
I already using Netsparker for 3 years, they're best solution

~~~
andybak
4 months on HN and this is your first comment? Hmmmmmmmm.

